# 1969 Starter



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Came across a 1107355 Delco Remy Starter dated 8 M 27 and wanted to verify if this would be correct for my judge? Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Received this from seller so thought I'd share. Cheers


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*hmmmmmmm*

unless you have the super rare Ram-Air delete 350 hp option on your Judge .... 

I would say no 

Scott https://www.gtoforum.com/images/GTOforum_2016/smilies/tango_face_glasses.png


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

I see that so what is the correct number 1108355 ? I dont have the rest of the sheet to review.
Thanks


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

So checked the car today and it has a Delco Remy Starter 1108418 date code 8 J 24 however it has a 11A A10 painted in yellow on it???
Pretty cool and thought I'd share.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*and*

we are all wishing you the best on finding your correct starter ...
better be ready to pull the trigger
cuz
there are several of us looking for 1 also

so

I hope you can get that rebuilt chevy starter off your car ... ASAP :smile3:

Scott

1108418 Starter w/ cast iron housing - possible casting date | NastyZ28.com


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Ahhhh, and here I thought it came possibly with the 428 motor. Still it works and I will keep looking for a better fit in duh mean time. Maybe I can sell it to a copo bud for some green american


----------

